# MAD*COW Mango Sauce Matte Interior Dressing Review.



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Price & Availability...*

R.R.P. £7.99 For 250ml... Price could vary with supplier.

http://madcow.bigcartel.com/product/mango-sauce

*Used On...*

Toyota IQ 2010... Mecedes Sprinter 2012.

*Manufacturer Info...*

Mango Sauce Interior Dressing gives a long lasting matte finish to your interior trim, plastic, rubber and vinyl. Non-Greasy, Non-Sticky.

Also has the added benefit of a deodorizing scent which will hit you every time you step into the car, it smells pleasant - but annihilates any sweaty, musky, fusty smells in there.

This will easily remove Dust and Fingerprints, However remove heavy dirt with an interior cleaner.

Spray the dressing onto the cloth and work into the dash to avoid overspray, Leave to Dry.

*Appearance & Fragrance...*

Well its Mango Flesh/orange in colour and fragranced a little like mango and its a fairly free flowing liquid but not as free and loose as water is.

*Ease Of Use...*

Super Easy, now mine was a sample so no spray head so simply poured small amounts onto a micro fibre cloth.

It spread super easy and certainly lifted the dust and hairs with ease, smelled nice in use but the fragrance did not linger. I have no problem with that.

*Finish...*

This stuff dries fast and you would not know you had been there as it really does dry super matte in finish.

Leaves no greasy feel the dash and doors and steering wheel centre were all in matte finish and you would not know you had put anything on... not a great selling point in most instances but for an unobtrusive interior dressing its perfect in my book. Just leaving a clean dust free surface with no gloss or grease a big plus for me.

I taped off some areas and i had taken plenty of pictures, but you could not show anything apart from a very slight show where the tape had been but visible on both sides of the tape so more like residue left from the tape.

Although to the human eye it was very very very slightly darker where the dressing was used but still totally Matte in finish.

Can you see the tape mark...

Toyota IQ Door Interior...










Mercedes Sprinter Glove Box Top of Dash...










Mercedes Sprinter Dash all Treated...










Toyota IQ Treated Steering Wheel Centre...










*Durability...*

Who knows..???... I have had this on for a Fortnight Now and apart from the Odd Dog Hair it seams to be keeping dust at bay as seams less if any as opposed to not using a dressing.

*Value...*

I think its priced reasonably... i used the 10ml sample to do the whole of the Toyota IQ interior Plastics, despite being a small car virtually every interior surface is plastic.

This also did the whole of the Mercedes sprinter's dash thats a really good spread of product so doing your own vehicle its going to last a darn good while.

*Conclusion...*

Reasonably Priced Interior Dressing.

Simple and easy to use.

Really does leave a fully Matte finish.

No Greasy sticky residue.

It really does do what the blurb says and for me a superb product.
You wont know its there but its doing a great job.

A Big thank you for having the opportunity to try this dressing out...

This is the MAD*Cows Site...

http://madcow.bigcartel.com/


----------

